# TMC forum website???



## I-like-Tesla

What happened to the old TMC forum website this morning?

Happy I found this one though!


----------



## FRC

We're happy you found it, too! I just checked and, for me, TMC is up and running as usual. But, I think you'll find this site much more helpful and friendlier. Welcome!


----------



## I-like-Tesla

FRC said:


> We're happy you found it, too! I just checked and, for me, TMC is up and running as usual. But, I think you'll find this site much more helpful and friendlier. Welcome!


No, all morning long since early, all I get is a "This site not working" page when I try to look at the old TMC forum. Anyone know what's going on??


----------



## I-like-Tesla

I-like-Tesla said:


> No, all morning long since early, all I get is a "This site not working" page when I try to look at the old TMC forum. Anyone know what's going on??


Anyway, it's spooky. Hoping lots more of us join this site so we can talk during future TMC blackouts.


----------



## shareef777

I-like-Tesla said:


> Anyway, it's spooky. Hoping lots more of us join this site so we can talk during future TMC blackouts.


Orrrrr, you can just stay here ;-)


----------



## I-like-Tesla

shareef777 said:


> Orrrrr, you can just stay here ;-)


Not very helpful right now considering... how many folks are even registered?? 100 perhaps? Not much going on... IS there an investor forum? Trying to navigate here, today's my first time here as I just found this... Also I'd LOVE for this forum to be as worthwhile for me, but (and it's probably just me), but I'm really struggling to navigate my way around, it seems very spammy.


----------



## FRC

Seems like you've already decided you don't like it here. Maybe TMC will be back up shortly.


----------



## garsh

I-like-Tesla said:


> how many folks are even registered?? 100 perhaps?


Over 42,000.


----------



## shareef777

I-like-Tesla said:


> Not very helpful right now considering... how many folks are even registered?? 100 perhaps? Not much going on... IS there an investor forum? Trying to navigate here...


Look for the "What's New" section. It'll show you all the latest commentary.

There's also an investing sub-forum with a few thousand posts.

https://teslaownersonline.com/forums/tsla-investing-discussions/
I mean, it doesn't seem like you gave this place a passing glance and are looking for the door already.


----------



## garsh

I-like-Tesla said:


> No, all morning long since early, all I get is a "This site not working" page when I try to look at the old TMC forum. Anyone know what's going on??


TMC works for me.

Perhaps they kicked you out. 😉


----------



## Johnm6875

I get the following:


*This page isn't working*
*teslamotorsclub.com* is currently unable to handle this request.

HTTP ERROR 503


----------



## I-like-Tesla

shareef777 said:


> Look for the "What's New" section. It'll show you all the latest commentary.
> 
> There's also an investing sub-forum with a few thousand posts.
> 
> https://teslaownersonline.com/forums/tsla-investing-discussions/
> I mean, it doesn't seem like you gave this place a passing glance and are looking for the door already.


Noooooo! I'm just very lost... Didn't mean to be a complainer, but thanks a zillion for the investing link that I wasn't smart enough to search for myself.

Where's the best trading info thread?


----------



## shareef777

I-like-Tesla said:


> Noooooo! I'm just very lost... Didn't mean to be a complainer, but thanks a zillion for the investing link that I wasn't smart enough to search for myself.
> 
> Where's the best trading info thread?


Sorry, don't do any trading myself, that link is about as much "investing" as I know :laughing:


----------



## garsh

Johnm6875 said:


> I get the following:
> 
> 
> *This page isn't working*
> *teslamotorsclub.com* is currently unable to handle this request.
> 
> HTTP ERROR 503


Strange, it still works for me.

But yes, various site checking sites report it as down.

https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/teslamotorsclub.comhttps://www.isitdownrightnow.com/teslamotorsclub.com.htmlhttp://downforme.org/is-teslamotorsclub.com-down-today-for-everyone


----------



## I-like-Tesla

garsh said:


> Strange, it still works for me.
> 
> But yes, various site checking sites report it as down.
> 
> https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/teslamotorsclub.comhttps://www.isitdownrightnow.com/teslamotorsclub.com.htmlhttp://downforme.org/is-teslamotorsclub.com-down-today-for-everyone


Thanks @garsh ! Are you seeing new recent posts there recently today?


----------



## FRC

I-like-Tesla said:


> Noooooo! I'm just very lost... Didn't mean to be a complainer, but thanks a zillion for the investing link that I wasn't smart enough to search for myself.
> 
> Where's the best trading info thread?


I don't recall seeing one. Feel free to start one yourself if you can't find something suitable thru the search engine.


----------



## I-like-Tesla

...and there's about 1/10 as many posts here as on TMC? Or do I just not know where to look or something?

Sorry for all the dumb questions.


----------



## TrevP

I-like-Tesla said:


> Noooooo! I'm just very lost... Didn't mean to be a complainer, but thanks a zillion for the investing link that I wasn't smart enough to search for myself.
> 
> Where's the best trading info thread?


We have a really good search function that works as you type. Click the search icon at the top right and type "tesla investing"

Use that to find anything you want to discuss. Our system even suggests existing topics and forums if you try and post a new thread!

Clicking "what's new" will show you new threads and posts. We also have an extensive list of features on our forum that you can take advantage of here:

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/too-site-upgrade-is-here.17473/
Basically, we offer a LOT more than TMC does, except the usual chaos  I used to be a member over there but insanity just got to be too much so I started this 5 years ago and we keep it friendly and organized.

We only ask our members to heed our expectations, read this for guidelines

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/rules-policies-disclaimers-for-too-forums.2430/


----------



## NR4P

I almost did something with TMC Admin's and had a regular conference call with them. We agreed to have a next step, I did my part which involved some work and then I never heard from them again. Draw your own conclusion.

FWIW, two other websites I went to today, could not connect. I suspect some type of internet outage but it's not widespread. TMC is working for me now.


----------



## lance.bailey

DNS outage? many browsers don't say "DNS" or "host resolution" when that is the under the covers issue.


----------



## Johnm6875

TMC is functioning for me now. Several people reported difficulty connecting this morning. No explanation is noted for the failure to connect, on the site I follow.


----------



## I-like-Tesla

TMC started working for me around 2:30 or so.

Do Karen or Fact Checking post here?


----------



## FRC

I-like-Tesla said:


> TMC started working for me around 2:30 or so.
> 
> Do Karen or Fact Checking post here?


If you click members above, there's a member search box in the left margin. And as proof of the value of our members, you're already up to 23 posts of members trying to be helpful.


----------



## VaughOScater

Maybe they were editing some details or anything like this.


----------



## TomT

It's been working fine for me. I'm on both sites but prefer the TMC site. (And I have never been able to get rid of the persistent "Enable Push Notifications" banner here...)


----------



## iChris93

This thread was almost a year old. No need to resurrect so I’m locking it.


----------

